# Heartbreak Hotel. Norfolk Jan 2012.



## Black Shuck (Jan 24, 2012)

Following MD's report I just had to go and have a gander for myself. An abandoned guest house on the Norfolk Coast a sad victim of coastal erosion and the effects of the North Sea.... bloody freezing cold day too by the sea..... I may have gone a bit pic crazy as there was so much to see so I'll apologise now if the thread gets a bit pic heavy....onwards and upwards hey ho!... Here's the front elevation of Hotel Fungus nestling a mere 10 feet from a 60 foot vertical sheer drop to the beach below....







A quick arty farty shot of a nearby landmark











These old armchairs are just left in place to rot .. and had a certain derelict whiff to them... mmmmm luuuuvrrrvely...











Along the stairs on the ground floor were forlorn postcards sent from guests from around the world... very moving






Here's a few close ups of some of the postcards..












































Shux milkshake brings the explorers to the yard!!!..

































That's all from Hotel Fungus for now... time to check out.... see ya:goofy:


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good work,looks a nice location too.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Kevsy.. it was an excellent place to shoot but bloody freezing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 25, 2012)

So how long do you reckon it's got before the back wall falls in to the sea then?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 25, 2012)

Depending on time and tide...... 2 years maybe at most TeeJ.


----------



## maximus (Jan 25, 2012)

Lovely pics.

Very sad,are the other houses still occupied??


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 25, 2012)

Some of them are close to here Max.


----------



## MD (Jan 25, 2012)

nice work mate 
did you sign the mirror BS?


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 25, 2012)

Good stuff Shrek..maybe return in a year or so to see if its closer to the edge?


----------



## mummyshambles (Jan 25, 2012)

love it,love it xx


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 25, 2012)

MD said:


> nice work mate
> did you sign the mirror BS?



Naaa mate I din't see it if I'm honest... although I may return.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 25, 2012)

klempner69 said:


> Good stuff Shrek..maybe return in a year or so to see if its closer to the edge?



Shrek haaaaaaaaaaaa...... By then the place'll be flattened there's a demo order placed on it.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice one Shucky always sad to see the slow torturous decline of a building.How long before the lighthouse goes over the edge or are there plans to move it?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 26, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> Nice one Shucky always sad to see the slow torturous decline of a building.How long before the lighthouse goes over the edge or are there plans to move it?



That's bloody good question Oldscrote... the lighthouse is actually on a much larger clif around 120 feet compared to the guest house where at one point they were losing around a metre a year....The Lighhouse was built in 1790 apparently.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely pics asalways! Not aged too badly has it! 
Oh love the arty sky too btw!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 26, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Lovely pics asalways! Not aged too badly has it!
> Oh love the arty sky too btw!


Cheers X was blowing a bloody hooly that day as well. Look foward to teaming up with you again sometime soon. Plans are in motion!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 26, 2012)

Great as usual BS!

Love the arty farty shot too


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 26, 2012)

Em_Ux said:


> Great as usual BS!
> 
> Love the arty farty shot too



Thanks Em...... I don't really strike as an arty farty dude but that was just itching to be taken. Should over your and X's way soon.


----------



## djrich (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice one - some interesting pics there.


----------



## highcannons (Jan 29, 2012)

Knew someone who bought a house nearby. We all thought he was bloody mad, untill we worked out it was cheaper to buy the house and have it fall down the cliff ten years later than rent!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 29, 2012)

highcannons said:


> Knew someone who bought a house nearby. We all thought he was bloody mad, untill we worked out it was cheaper to buy the house and have it fall down the cliff ten years later than rent!



I can well believe that HC.


----------



## maximus (Jan 30, 2012)

Theres an article about these sad little buildings on inside out tonight at 7.30 (only the look east version)


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 31, 2012)

maximus said:


> Theres an article about these sad little buildings on inside out tonight at 7.30 (only the look east version)



Thanks for the heads up Maximus I'll have a gander tonight.


----------



## MD (Jan 31, 2012)

i thought it was last night ?


----------



## maximus (Jan 31, 2012)

MD said:


> i thought it was last night ?



It was,but it may be on catch up tv via sky or virgin


----------



## krela (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01bflg5/Inside_Out_East_30_01_2012/

11:30 in.


----------



## maximus (Jan 31, 2012)

Meh thought they would have had more on the buildings  

Mostly boring chattering to the yokels.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 31, 2012)

maximus said:


> Meh thought they would have had more on the buildings
> 
> Mostly boring chattering to the yokels.



Oi less of the yokels you cheeky git!!! I'm Norfolk and proud!!


----------



## maximus (Jan 31, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> Oi less of the yokels you cheeky git!!! I'm Norfolk and proud!!



Lol!!! soz bud


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 31, 2012)

maximus said:


> Lol!!! soz bud



Of course I'm having a laugh!!! You from this manor as you live close to me?


----------



## maximus (Feb 1, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> Of course I'm having a laugh!!! You from this manor as you live close to me?



I live here but originally from Middlesbrough,married to a Gorleston guy though


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah ok that would explain the yokel bit


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, what a great find. Such a shame. Loving the TV and the baby stroller


----------

